# Kranker koi oder nicht??



## Paulchen (10. Sep. 2007)

Hallo an alle.. 
Habe folgendes Problem. Mein Nachbar hat einen Teich mit ca 5 Kois (4stk ca 20-25 cm und 1 ca 45cm)davon hat sich jetzt einer (25cm) abgekoppselt und schwimmt immer oben an der Oberfläche mit dem Hinterteil leicht zur Seite!!Schnappt normal aber nicht nach Luft! 
Konnte ihn ohne Probleme mit der Hand vom Teich fischen,wie ein schwimmendes Brötchen,was nicht normal ist,weil die anderen sofort die Flucht ergreifen!! Hat er irgend welche Krankheiten:beeten: ?Haben Ihn vorsichtshalber erst mal isoliert!Hoffe Ihr könnt uns schnell weiterhelfen Danke sagt Paulchen


----------



## rainthanner (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo, 

der Fisch hat offensichtlich ein größeres Problem. Ist dem Fisch äußerlich was anzukennen? 

Haut- und Kiemenabstrich sollte genommen und ausgewertet werden. 



Als Erstmaßnahme würde ich den Fisch in ein Becken setzen, welches temperaturgleiches Leitungswasser beinhaltet und in einem wärmeren Raum steht. 
Diesem Wasser gibst du pro 100l Wasser etwa 200gr Kochsalz hinzu. Darin läßt du den Fisch für ein paar Tage. 
Tägliche Wasserwechsel mit leitungswasser, welches beieits am Vortag in eimern abgefüllt wurde. Salz nach dem Wasserwechsel wieder  entsprechend nachdosieren. 


Ein Grund für das Verhalten könnten __ Parasiten sein, kann aber auch mit drastisch gesunkenen Wassertemperaturen zu tun haben. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Paulchen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo dem Fisch ist äußerlich absolut nix anzusehen! Sieht also wie neu aus und ist ca 2Jahre alt.
er ist auch der einzige im teich der sich plötzlich seit heute morgen so verhält!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Prima Foto  

Wie sieht es denn in den Kiemen aus ? Mal ganz vorsichtig einen Kiemendeckel anheben.


Gruss
Uwe

AchJa, Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Paulchen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Alles super schön durchblutet und kräftig rot!!
Hab gleich als erstes gemacht,bin Angler  
Muß dazu sagen,das es heute bei uns sehr kräftig geregnet hat und die Temperatur sowie der Luftdruck stark gesunken ist 
Was mich stutzig macht das er sich auf die Hand nehmen läßt wie nen Brötchen auf der Wasseroberfläche!!!
Hab noch mal nen Foto gemacht,ganz sauberes Kerlchen..


----------



## herten04 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo Paulchen.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Wasserwerten aus.
Nitrit,Ammoniak,Ph usw.
Ob dunkelrote Kiemen richtig sind kann ich nicht genau sagen,mir ist was mit rosa in Erinnerung?:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Stimmt, kräftig Rot ist auch nicht gut. Aber die Ursache dafür kenne ich leider nicht.


Uwe


----------



## Paulchen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Paulchen.
> Wie sieht es denn mit den Wasserwerten aus.
> Nitrit,Ammoniak,Ph usw.
> Ob dunkelrote Kiemen richtig sind kann ich nicht genau sagen,mir ist was mit rosa in Erinnerung?:?



Ja ob nun zart Rosa oder Rot,jedenfalls keine abnormale Farbe! 
Kann leider noch nichts zu den Werten was sagen!Hoffe das der arme Kerl noch durch hält Denke aberauch ,das er evtl was inneres hat? 
Mal schauen wie es moin aussieht?:beeten: Danke Euch allen


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo Paulchen,

stelle bitte mal Nachbar`s Teich vor,
seit wann besteht der Teich?
wie wird gefiltert,
seit wann wird gefiltert,
wie groß ist der Teich, was für ein Volumen?
die Wasserwerte hier einstellen nach denen schon herten gefragt hat,

dann kann besser geholfen werden.


----------



## sigfra (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo Paulchen....


habt ihr denn vielleicht irgendetwas in den Teich gekippt ?...irgendein Mittel o.ä. .... ist nur ne Frage....


ansonsten würd ich so vorgehen, wie Rainer ( rainthanner) es vorschlägt ....


----------



## Paulchen (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Paulchen....
> 
> 
> habt ihr denn vielleicht irgendetwas in den Teich gekippt ?...irgendein Mittel o.ä. .... ist nur ne Frage....
> ...


Hallo,so weit ich weiß nicht,glaube nur etwas neues Wasser zugelassen!
Was der kleine macht ,kann ich noch nicht sagen??Nachbar ist noch nicht zurück von Arbeit.Werden versuchen heute Euch paar Daten zu liefern !Danke


----------



## scorpi (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

hier ist der betroffene!!

danke für eure antworten. der koi ist heute nacht gestorben. allen anderen geht es gut. ich kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen und hoffe, dass es der einzige bleibt und diese krankheit nicht auf die anderen übertragen wurde.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Wie lange hat dieses Krankheitsbild gedauert ? 2-3 Tage ?

Hoffentlich nicht KHV


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herten04 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*



			
				scorpi schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist der betroffene!!
> danke für eure antworten. der koi ist heute nacht gestorben. allen anderen geht es gut. ich kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen und hoffe, dass es der einzige bleibt und diese krankheit nicht auf die anderen übertragen wurde.


Hallo Scorpi.
Hoffen allein genügt nicht:beeten: auch nicht.Hast Du noch immer keine Wasserwerte gemacht.:? 
Falls Du zuviel Nitrit oder Ammoniak drin hast wird sich ein Fisch nach dem anderen verabschieden.


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Moin,

ich muss Helmut zustimmen... 

Für den toten Fisch kann man nichts mehr machen.
Um aber weiteren Ausfällen vorbeugen zu können, sollte man mal die wichtigsten Wasserwerte messen.
Das wären m.M.n. vor allem:*Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, pH* und vielleicht noch die *Karbonathärte* um das Puffervermögen beurteilen zu können.
Es steigen fast immer erst die schwächsten Tiere aus, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt. Ist in jedem Tierbestand so und man kann nur froh drüber sein, denn so kann man in den meisten Fällen wenigstens noch für den Restbestand handeln!

Also jetzt bitte nicht die Hände in den Schoß legen und hoffen, es betrifft nur den einen. Diese Fälle sind eher selten!


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

hier stehts doch: 




			
				scorpi schrieb:
			
		

> allen anderen geht es gut.


 

: 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## scorpi (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

habe die wasserwerte gemessen :
nitrit zw. 0 und 0,025
ammoniak 0,1-0,2
ph 8,2
der ph- wert ist etwas hoch aber noch unkritisch, sonst sind die werte ok.
in den letzten tagen ist das wasser verdammt trübe geworden, aber das wird wohl mit dem vielen regen und dem temparatursturz zu tun haben.

den anderen geht es noch immer blendend und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so!!


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*

Hallo, 

Die Temperatur wäre eine Erklärung.  
Drastische Temperaturabfälle (5°C und oft mehr in ein paar Tagen) sind für manche Fische (Nieren) ein echtes Problem. Da sind auch Todesfälle nicht ungewöhnlich. Ein Problem, das ein Fisch im Naturweiher nicht kennt, da Lehm und Schlamm die Wärme speichern und bei Witterungsumschwüngen ins Wasser abgeben. Somit sehr langsame Auskühlung. 

Darum: 
Koiteich = wenig Oberfläche und möglichst tief 
Gartenteich = viel Oberfläche und oft nur kleine tiefe Stelle


----------



## Paulchen (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kranker koi oder nicht??*



			
				scorpi schrieb:
			
		

> habe die wasserwerte gemessen :
> nitrit zw. 0 und 0,025
> ammoniak 0,1-0,2
> ph 8,2
> ...


 
Hallo freut mich für Dich,das es Deinen anderen gut geht. 
Sehen uns spätestens am Weekend


----------

